# Fujifilm Entering Medium Format Segment With GFX 50S



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

```
The rumors have turned out ot be true, as Fujifilm is planning to enter the medium format segment with the GFX 50S and a new “G” mount and line of lenses. The camera will be based around the 50.4mp CMOS sensor that we’ve likely seen in cameras by both Pentax and Hasselblad.</p>
<p>The system will launch with the 3 lenses, a GF 63mm F2.8 R WR, a GF32-64mm F4R LM WR and GF 120mm F4 Macro. There will be a 0.79x crop factor, which would give these lenses a 35mm equivalent of 50mm, 25-50mm & 90mm.</p>
<p>Fujifilm claims the camera and a standard prime will come in at under $10,000 USD.</p>
<p>For more images and information, <a href="https://www.dpreview.com/news/8411827820/fujfilm-announces-development-gfx-50s-medium-format-digital">head over to DPReview</a>.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-26941 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="fuji_gfx_50s_1" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="fuji_gfx_50s_2" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="fuji_gfx_50s_3" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_3-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_4.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_4-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="fuji_gfx_50s_4" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_4-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fuji_gfx_50s_4-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>header image credit // DPReview</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 19, 2016)

On other side of news Panasonic also announced development of GH5 with 6k recording while dumbass Canon barely shoots good 4k on ancient memory card formats.


----------



## bsbeamer (Sep 19, 2016)

This is interesting, but unfortunately $10k is still way out of my budget. If I were to drop that kind of money, it may have to go to a manufacturer that is more proven to be worth the long-term investment with upgrades and lens selections. Part of the reason Samsung's NX1 just didn't catch on. 

Panasonic has been innovating for awhile, but Sony did catch up. The GH5 looks great, but I'm still waiting for info on ISO and low-light performance before evaluating for my needs.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> On other side of news Panasonic also announced development of GH5 with 6k recording while dumbass Canon barely shoots good 4k on ancient memory card formats.


Looks like 6k is only for still grabs according to eoshd.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 19, 2016)

From the side view, it looks thicker than hasselblad x1d....Uhmmmm?

Will keep an eye on this plus 110mm f2 :


----------



## Frage (Sep 19, 2016)

110mm f/2  sexy time!


----------



## d (Sep 20, 2016)

Frage said:


> 110mm f/2  sexy time!



+1


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks intriguing. 

However I still can't imagine the market for medium format (and $10k cameras) is the large. I'm a fan of what Fuji is doing so I hope their not spreading themselves too thin and end up going under.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> From the side view, it looks thicker than hasselblad x1d....Uhmmmm?
> 
> Will keep an eye on this plus 110mm f2 :



That 120mm macro also looks quite tempting.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 21, 2016)

I look forward to seeing a detailed review on it. 
Strangely the price doesn't seem to seem too outrageous. 
There must be something wrong with me


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 21, 2016)

I reckon that the new Hasselblad will give it a good run in the marketplace, as will the Pentax 645.

Interesting times.


----------



## Hellish (Oct 15, 2016)

645z+75mm f/2.8 is $7500.... and 2 years+ older (lens even older) this is overpriced given same sensor.

Mirrorless counterparts should cost much less

H6D-50C -> X1D (Hasselblad you partly pay for the name)


----------



## deleteme (Oct 15, 2016)

OK, Canon relevant proposal here:

I use TS-E lenses a lot.
How about an adapter that is also a 1.4x TC?

We then get a ready made ultra-wide TS-E lens (using the 17) on a MF 50MP sensor.
We could also use other TC compatible lenses on the GFX.

Of course I would like to see how much better the GFX is compared to the 5DSR.


----------

